# THIS IS IRRELEVANT.



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

It really, truly is. Please blame Gaz for like half of this. 

I was drawing.. and then I started doodling. This is alot like Mspaintderps. Please don't kill me


























_______

This is what happens when we talk. :3c


EDIT goddamnit I can't put the pictures here. :c


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2011)

In response to the first one: I'm over 6'8" tall.  Where is your dog now? :3


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 18, 2011)

That's pretty good, you should do an FAF comic strip!


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Takun said:


> In response to the first one: I'm over 6'8" tall. Where is your dog now? :3



YOU. I HATE YOU. >:I


----------



## Aethze (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't necessarily get the situations, but I still think they are funny.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Aethze said:


> I don't necessarily get the situations, but I still think they are funny.


 
Nylak- a mod, and I, are very short, but I'm a little taller than her. Gaz is a hardcore Bill Kaulitz fan.. and Deo and Winds are just being Deo and winds.




Paul'o'fox said:


> That's pretty good, you should do an FAF comic strip!



I should.


----------



## BRN (Mar 18, 2011)

I smiled. 

Thanks for perking me up on a Friday mornin', Ley.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 18, 2011)

Why is it that Tinypic never works for me. It's like my ISP blocks certain sites.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> I smiled.
> 
> Thanks for perking me up on a Friday mornin', Ley.



I aim to please 

Seriously, it's nice to hear I've made another person's day a little nicer. 's rare anyone gets that.

Now I look weird, great.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 18, 2011)

This is what happens when you give furries anime and too much sugar. :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 18, 2011)

The last one made me laugh :3c


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Icky said:


> The last one made me laugh :3c



I couldnt keep a straight face when I was drawing Winds' expression. :3c


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> It really, truly is. Please blame Gaz for like half of this.
> 
> I was drawing.. *and then I started doodling*. This is alot like Mspaintderps. Please don't kill me
> 
> ...


 
Please, don't stop... more.


----------



## Hir (Mar 18, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> That's pretty good, you should do an FAF comic strip!



>:[

also drawings are a bit too weeaboo like :[


----------



## Fay V (Mar 18, 2011)

Draw more.
more more more


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 18, 2011)

Ley if it makes you feel better, it turns out I'm like 5"10...XD  I originally thought I was 6"2, so yeah I'm kinda pissed at that XD

But yes, make more, hell I wanna make some random stuff now XD


----------



## Riavis (Mar 18, 2011)

That was fun! Please, please, please do more! 

...I don't know who Bill Kaulitz is. Google time...

edit: oh- Tokio Hotel. They're okay.


----------



## Itakirie (Mar 18, 2011)

DRAWMOARDRAWMOARDRAWMOAR.

I lol'd so hard at this. XD

Also, Gaz isn't alone. Bill Kaulitz fangirls unite! :U


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 18, 2011)

I vote for more of this too <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

You are awesome.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

WHY YOU NO DRAW PORNS >:V

Loved it Ley- you really should do comics.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree, more must be had.

Also, Gibby Kaulitz. \o/


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

Now just do like ten more of these
and after that, try injecting "plot" and fuck it all up


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> Now just do like ten more of these
> and after that, try injecting "plot" and fuck it all up


 
Plot ruins otherwise good comics.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Plot ruins otherwise good comics.


 
thatsthejoke.ppt


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Now you're obliged to do more, OP. Welcome to the rest of your life :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> thatsthejoke.ppt


 
thatsalsothetruth.udk


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Bill Kaulitz. The things I'd do to her. :V

Edit: Is this going to be a trend now? I vote only legitimately awesome people get to do this.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Do one for me. /attentionwhore


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Because I'm greedy, I'd like to see more of my Kaulitzsona. :v


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 18, 2011)

INCLUDE ME :V

That was weird. Though I have to admit, it would do good to have an official FAF comic.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 18, 2011)

You really need to draw more. These made me laugh, I really needed that today too.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 18, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Now you're obliged to do more, OP. Welcome to the rest of your life :V




charge commissions


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Rouz said:


> charge commissions


 
No, you see, those have to be free, for the community :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Bill Kaulitz. The things I'd do to her. :V
> 
> Edit: Is this going to be a trend now? I vote only legitimately awesome people get to do this.


 
Get to do what? Draw them or star in them?

I've done both so I'm doubly cool :v


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Icky said:


> Get to do what? Draw them or star in them?
> 
> I've done both so I'm doubly cool :v


 Star in them, I assume.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> it would do good to have an official FAF comic.


 
:|

I do not share your enthusiasm for such a thing.

At all.

One of the people I liked to talk to a lot on IRC did a sort of FAF comic thing.  It was kinda amusing but she(?) got tired of it p quick.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know what the fuck any of you are on about, because I cannot access Tinypic.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 18, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I don't know what the fuck any of you are on about, because I cannot access Tinypic.


 
I would repost in imageshack, provided I don't get in trouble for it.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 18, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I would repost in imageshack, provided I don't get in trouble for it.


 
It appears that clicking a Tinypic link always times out. However, I can access Tinypic.com. But it I have tinypic.com open in one tab, and visit the link in another tab, it magically loads.

Fuck you, AOL.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> :|
> 
> I do not share your enthusiasm for such a thing.
> 
> ...


 
Tycho, you're being a stick in the mud. Shut up :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Star in them, I assume.


I meant who draws them. I, personally, adore Leybun's style.

Also, I meant "is this a trend" as in, is everyone going to start doing comics and start posting them in their own threads?


----------



## Aethze (Mar 18, 2011)

There are no elephants in these so they are also irrelephant.

I would love to see more of these, and now that I'm active on the forum I might actually get them without them needing to be explained. Maybe I could be in one too, but no one knows me well enough.

Off topic: Gaz, I forgot to mention that I love your new avi, it's super cute


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Aethze said:


> Off topic: Gaz, I forgot to mention that I love your new avi, it's super cute


Why thank you <3


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> Now just do like ten more of these
> and after that, try injecting "plot" and fuck it all up


 Concession, Ley style.


Also, the last one was the best, but they were all great.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Smelge said:


> It appears that clicking a Tinypic link always times out. However, I can access Tinypic.com. But it I have tinypic.com open in one tab, and visit the link in another tab, it magically loads.
> 
> Fuck you, AOL.


 
http://img848.imageshack.us/i/scan0002a.jpg/ here are the image shack ones http://img15.imageshack.us/i/scan0003ey.jpg/ , and http://img862.imageshack.us/i/scan0004z.jpg/



DarkNoctus said:


> >:[
> also drawings are a bit too weeaboo like :[


wha? I see no anime bullshit in there, I just see overexaggerated expressions. Or maybe umad 'cos you're not in them, I don't know.



dinosaurdammit said:


> WHY YOU NO DRAW PORNS >:V
> Loved it Ley- you really should do comics.


PORNS IS EBIL >:U
Based on the positive reaction, I think I should. SHould I keep the simplistic style as it makes it funnier?


Gibby said:


> Also, Gibby Kaulitz. \o/


It's because ilu, Gibby. Every time I draw you it's Gibby Kaulitz.



Tycho said:


> :|
> 
> I do not share your enthusiasm for such a thing.
> 
> ...




Providing I can keep the comics in the style I just did them in, I won't get tired of them. I would however, be annoyed if people kept asking OH DO ONE OF ME or something- I get inspiration from the actions around here. 

Also, thank you everyone for the positive feedback <3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm never telling anyone my height again.  T_T



Takun said:


> In response to the first one: I'm over 6'8" tall. Where is your dog now? :3



Oh well.  Less oxygen for you up there, stunts brain development.  :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I meant who draws them. I, personally, adore Leybun's style.
> 
> Also, I meant "is this a trend" as in, is everyone going to start doing comics and start posting them in their own threads?


 I hope it doesn't turn into a trend because knowing FAF it would be run into the ground within an hour.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 18, 2011)

Wo ist Gibby Kaulitz avatar!


----------



## Aethze (Mar 18, 2011)

Ley how tall are you and Nylak?


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Aethze said:


> Ley how tall are you and Nylak?



I think she's 5'2", I'm 5'5" irl.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

people think short is bad I like short.



Anyhow aweeeeeeesomes arts!


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

No, poet. Just no.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I think she's 5'2", I'm 5'5" irl.



Wow, you are short haha. I'm 5'6" and I thought I was short.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread needs more Trpdwarf. She's tinier than both of you.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Aethze said:


> Wow, you are short haha. I'm 5'6" and I thought I was short.


 
*kicks shin.* >:I



Jashwa said:


> This thread needs more Trpdwarf. She's tinier than both of you.


 

ORLY.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No, poet. Just no.


Directing that AT no one Jash, just stating facts. Also: Get something better to do then try to irritate me it wastes both our time..


----------



## Aethze (Mar 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> *kicks shin.* >:I



Ow! Sorry.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This thread needs more Trpdwarf. She's tinier than both of you.


 Everyone keeps saying how short she is. I can't wait to see how short she actually is.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No, poet. Just no.



I don't get it, what did he do wrong?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone keeps saying how short she is. I can't wait to see how short she actually is.


 You will have an inexplicable urge to hold things above her head so she can't reach them.



Leybun said:


> I don't get it, what did he do wrong?


 You're too new to realize, but Poet hits on and flirts with everything that has a vagina and some that have a penis. He's notoriously bad at it, often trolling introduction threads to say hi to the new ladies and trying to seduce 16 year old girls.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You're too new to realize, but Poet hits on and flirts with everything that has a vagina and some that have a penis. He's notoriously bad at it, often trolling introduction threads to say hi to the new ladies and trying to seduce 16 year old girls.



....oh.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I don't get it, what did he do wrong?


 He thought I was hitting on you. Thats all. Which I was not.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> He thought I was hitting on you. Thats all. Which I was not.


 No he didn't.

I assume he was going for the fact that you were like "Mmmm I like short" when you've been known to hit on underage teenagers you weirdo.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No he didn't.
> 
> I assume he was going for the fact that you were like "Mmmm I like short" when you've been known to hit on underage teenagers you weirdo.


 :V Have not been htting on anyone here for a long time. I have no need too nor wish too.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> :V Have not been htting on anyone here for a long time. I have no need too nor wish too.


 You know why you haven't been hitting on anyone here for a long time?

Because you haven't been here for a long time. :|


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have no need to


 why?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> why?


Satisfied in life, have what I want and need, and I do not desire more attention from anyone. Do you think anyone who has the their life in order feels the urge to be a shameless flirt online? No. 

Now lets let this thread get on topic if you have issues with me tell me and stop trying to derail this with some petty spectacle.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have no need too nor wish too.


 
Especially not since you're single "again"? :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Alright we get it TDA you lie about everything and are an attention whore who pretends you don't want any attention.

Back to the topic, Ley draw moar of these. Like right now.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Especially not since you're single "again"? :V


 I am not really single, I got new things going on a individual jumped on as soon as she found out I was single again I am just uncommitted. Any other questions?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Alright we get it TDA you lie about everything and are an attention whore who pretends you don't want any attention.
> 
> Back to the topic, Ley draw moar of these. Like right now.


 
Bah, she got the message. If not, she won't.

Let's pay attention to TDA :V


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 18, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Bah, she got the message. If not, she won't.
> 
> Let's pay attention to TDA :V



Or me. I'm cuter! :3c


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 18, 2011)

And now it appears that this thread has become less about what happens when furries have access to pixie stix and anime and more how Drunken Ace is another RayO. :V


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> And now it appears that this thread has become less about what happens when furries have access to pixie stix and anime and more how Drunken Ace is another RayO. :V


 
At least, until Leybun DRAWS MORE SHIT

hint, hint


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Ley please appease us this thread is going south very fast. =[


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> At least, until Leybun DRAWS MORE SHIT
> 
> hint, hint



I have three more drawings, one of which involving my reaction to this thread, but I have to go to the movies so liek.. I'm sorry D: can't scan them atm.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ley please appease us this thread is going south very fast. =[


 
And I really don't want to have to lock it :c

that kinda sounds like an ultimatum but I'm not that authoritarian


----------



## Xegras (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ley please appease us this thread is going south very fast. =[



This is why you don't give furries a good thing 

They take it and it turns into this within minutes.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I have three more drawings, one of which involving my reaction to this thread, but I have to go to the movies so liek.. I'm sorry D: can't scan them atm.



APPEASE US NOW THE FURRY COMMUNITY DEMANDS IT >:V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I have three more drawings, one of which involving my reaction to this thread, but I have to go to the movies so liek.. I'm sorry D: can't scan them atm.


 Say who is in them so we can speculate at least. :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Say who is in them so we can speculate at least. :V



I am. It's all about me. :V

/HEYLOOKATMEWHORE


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

http://i51.tinypic.com/ngzsd4.jpg THERE NOW I MUST GO TO THE MOVIES


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> http://i51.tinypic.com/ngzsd4.jpg THERE NOW I MUST GO TO THE MOVIES


 
I like your style, actually. :3


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 18, 2011)

Leybun said:


> http://i51.tinypic.com/ngzsd4.jpg THERE NOW I MUST GO TO THE MOVIES



NO YOU MUST STAY HERE AND DRAW MOAR FOR US. AND INCLUDE ME.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> NO YOU MUST STAY HERE AND DRAW MOAR FOR US. AND INCLUDE ME.


 Oh u artwhore u. :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh u artwhore u. :V



Yes, I know. ._.' I have no shame.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Yes, I know. ._.' I have no shame.


 No sir you do not.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 18, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> INCLUDE ME :V
> 
> That was weird. Though I have to admit, *it would do good to have an official FAF comic*.


 
It would be fun to RP this comic... shame we don't have an RP section.  I had a friend of mine take scenes out of our RPing and make comics from them:  http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/Lillend/UnicornVisionCHARS/?action=view&current=TestPage.png  ...  Shame she never got to finish it.  But real life comes before fun.




Nylak said:


> Oh well.  *Less oxygen for you up there, stunts brain development.  :3*


 
Ahhh, so this is why giants are portrayed as stupid...


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> It would be fun to RP this comic... shame we don't have an RP section.


 
Dear god NO.

If this was to be a FAF comic, it should be about what really happens on FAF, not some played out scenarios.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Dear god NO.
> 
> If this was to be a FAF comic, it should be about what really happens on FAF, not some played out scenarios.


 
This ^

It should be based off of the threads. Especially this one.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This ^
> 
> *It should be based off of the threads.* Especially this one.


 
Well, since they don't allow RP here, that would indeed be the best way to go, then.  Though I do wonder if having a regular comic would stimulate better thread discussions, or would cause too many "I want my thread made into a comic!" threads.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, since they don't allow RP here, that would indeed be the best way to go, then.  Though I do wonder if having a regular comic would stimulate better thread discussions, or would cause too many "I want my thread made into a comic!" threads.



Only stuff that has significance or maximum lulz in it. Like Skift's leaving thread (that was not lulz).


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *Only stuff that has significance or maximum lulz in it.* Like Skift's leaving thread (that was not lulz).


 
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Ley needs to go back and read tashkent's dog poop memorial thread and draw that series of events


----------



## Xegras (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Ley needs to go back and read tashkent's dog poop memorial thread and draw that series of events


 
Wut


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

newfags bout to get edumacated as soon as I find the thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Ley needs to go back and read tashkent's dog poop memorial thread and draw that series of events


 
Or maybe Smelge's Mancakes which can be turned into a mock-commercial or something. Or maybe we forget about the past and just do everything that crops up in the future, that way no-ones particularly left out.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

okay so. 

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71874-Get-this-thing-out-of-my-neighbourhood!?highlight=

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/72011-Rant-Why-does-nobody-like-me?highlight=

and

this thread by me http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/74933-Rant-English-Extremists?highlight=tashkentfox


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an idea. How 'bout if you guys wanna see Ley's comics, you watch her on FA? :3c Then this fucking thread - which was ruined >:C  - can be closed but we'll still get our FAF-hilarity fix?

OR. She opens a Tumblr or something? Maybe even twitter for the occasion? Lots of artists do that to show off their little doodles and such. Very organized, imo.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I have an idea. How 'bout if you guys wanna see Ley's comics, you watch her on FA? :3c Then this fucking thread - which was ruined >:C  - can be closed but we'll still get our FAF-hilarity fix?
> 
> OR. She opens a Tumblr or something? Maybe even twitter for the occasion? Lots of artists do that to show off their little doodles and such. Very organized, imo.


 Seems butthurt. 

Someone's mad because the thread has taken a better direction. 

Read about how Tashkent flings dog poo, eats live mice, and how I'm racist against English people.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> OR. She opens a Tumblr or something?


 
This might be the best idea for it. I mean, more people could contribute as well, if they're willing, no? If this idea really takes off, confining it to a single person's FA profile would kill it in case she'd grow disinterested with it.



Jashwa said:


> Seems butthurt.
> 
> Someone's mad because the thread has taken a better direction.
> 
> Read about how Tashkent flings dog poo, eats live mice, and how I'm racist against English people.


 
Jash, but the wellbeing of this thread is the make or break of the whole idea. DO YOU WANT TO KILL FAF COMICS JASH? DO YOU? :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Seems butthurt.
> 
> Someone's mad because the thread has taken a better direction.
> 
> Read about how Tashkent flings dog poo, eats live mice, and how I'm racist against English people.


Butthurt? No. But I can see this "post your art of FAF" stuff turning into a trend. That would just be the worst thing right now.

Although the last 2 pages is just hilarious.



Thatch said:


> This might be the best idea for it. I mean, more people could contribute as well, if they're willing, no? If this idea really takes off, confining it to a single person's FA profile would kill it in case she'd grow disinterested with it.


Exactly; at least if she separated that gallery from her FA gallery, it would have its own little place to be and be open for FAF members to go see and enjoy.

I dunno 'bout the rest of you, but I have both Twitter and Tumblr to watch my favorite artists' accounts for extra art. It's pretty effective; and if they want feedback or a suggestion, they just ask right there on those accounts.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Butthurt? No. But I can see this "post your art of FAF" stuff turning into a trend. That would just be the worst thing right now.
> 
> Although the last 2 pages is just hilarious.


 GOOD


Someone could always make a FAF comics group on FA and someone could take care of it and upload the art there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> okay so.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71874-Get-this-thing-out-of-my-neighbourhood!?highlight=
> 
> ...


 
These are massive TL;DRs. :v Anyone wanna summarise it?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Someone could always make a FAF comics group on FA and someone could take care of it and upload the art there.


Are those still allowed? I'm sure we could kind a responsible person to do it; hell, Leybun could run it since it's her comics. But from what I see, a lot of groups just get banned.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> These are massive TL;DRs. :v Anyone wanna summarise it?




TL;DR Jashwa's been here too long.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> These are massive TL;DRs. :v Anyone wanna summarise it?


 Tashkent posts about this HORRIBLE MONUMENT TO THIS HORRIBLE PERSON

who happened to be in the IRA and this is his gravestone. 

So Tashkent, being the mature and responsible individual that he is, gets his mom to drive him out to the cemetary so he can smear dog poop on it.

People call him dumb

He's a nazi

He ate a live mouse once to be more like his fox self

I'm racist against english people apparently.

excellent trolling by brazen and I. 

I think that's most of it.



Gaz said:


> Are those still allowed? I'm sure we could kind a  responsible person to do it; hell, Leybun could run it since it's her  comics. But from what I see, a lot of groups just get banned.


 There are a ton of [state here] groups and etc. I don't see why it wouldn't be allowed. It's actually serving a purpose. I think the ones that mainly get banned are just reposting art/using to show that you're part of a certain group without actually having content.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

You know, I have a feeling all this pressure of great ideas might actully scare the OP :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 18, 2011)

Just to confirm the rumors I HAVE made it a habit to slather my chest in syrup every sunday.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> There are a ton of [state here] groups and etc. I don't see why it wouldn't be allowed. It's actually serving a purpose. I think the ones that mainly get banned are just reposting art/using to show that you're part of a certain group without actually having content.


Makes sense; I think I confused the groups made only for the benefit of using the icon with the groups that are actually of use.

LEYBUN. Here's some suggestions:

Tumblr (so people can follow)
Twitter (since it's quick and easy)
FA Group (since it _is_ a furry comic)


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> Just to confirm the rumors I HAVE made it a habit to slather my chest in syrup every sunday.


 Can you post pictures? 

You know, for historical evidence?


----------



## Delta (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Can you post pictures?
> 
> You know, for historical evidence?


No, faggot >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> No, faggot >:[


 Hey.

That's _our_ word.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> Just to confirm the rumors I HAVE made it a habit to slather my chest in syrup every sunday.


 
What kind of syrup?


----------



## Delta (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Hey.
> 
> That's _our_ word.


 
Dont be trippin 
I do what I want.


----------



## Delta (Mar 18, 2011)

Thatch said:


> What kind of syrup?


 
Maple, duh. 
What do you think I am, some kind of freak?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> Dont be trippin
> I do what I want.


I can't help but read your posts in your voice.

I can't be mad at you.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> Maple, duh.
> What do you think I am, some kind of freak?


From Walmart? :V C'mon, son.



Jashwa said:


> I can't help but read your posts in your voice.
> 
> I can't be mad at you.


His voice.

It's like chocolate for the ears.


----------



## Delta (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> From Walmart? :V C'mon, son.



GOD IT WAS THE ONLY ONE WE HAD. 
If it makes you feel better I do all my own shopping a Kroger's. I'd do it at Albertsons or Von's, but Texas.



Gaz said:


> His voice.
> 
> It's like chocolate for the ears.



Baby, let me sing you a love song :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> Baby, let me sing you a love song :V


 get skype

join us

icky is there a lot :3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I wish more than ever that my Skype worked. :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> His voice.
> 
> It's like chocolate for the ears.


 
I wish I heard his voice but I never will. For my hearing is the gays. :v


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I wish I heard his voice but I never will. For my hearing is the gays. :v


It's deep and smooth. Like a late night Radio DJ's.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It's deep and smooth. Like a late night Radio DJ's.


 
I don't know what that sounds like! :'[

*cries into a liquor bottle*


----------



## Aethze (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish my voice was smooth, the way I hear it when I talk. When I hear recordings of my voice I think it's almost annoying.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I don't know what that sounds like! :'[
> 
> *cries into a liquor bottle*


...It's like eating a warm, chocolate cake with whipped cream and sweet fruit on top. IRRESISTIBLE.


----------



## Delta (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It's deep and smooth. Like a late night Radio DJ's.


 
She exaggerates. 
Its husky and sounds like a thirteen year old girl rammed testosterone shots into her vocal chords.

I have Skype, Jashy-poo.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> She exaggerates.
> Its husky and sounds like a thirteen year old girl rammed testosterone shots into her vocal chords.


Shut up, fool. >:[ Plenty of people would back me up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> ...It's like eating a warm, chocolate cake with whipped cream and sweet fruit on top. IRRESISTIBLE.


 
So if I heard it, I'd puke from overload? :V

I hate the way my voice sounds on a recording. :[ I want to try and make my voice softer and lighter but it's hard when I always sound sleepy and half-pissed. 

EDIT: Right now I'm reading a few of my posts out loud and recording them just to be sure.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Shut up, fool. >:[ Plenty of people would back me up.


 [this] since the button is horrible and never works.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe I should get skype, now that I have a laptop with a camera. Would any of you talk to me?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So if I heard it, I'd puke from overload? :V


No, you'd have a spontaneous orgasm without realizing it. :v



> I hate the way my voice sounds on a recording. :[ I want to try and make my voice softer and lighter but it's hard when I always sound sleepy and half-pissed.


HAH. I sound like a dude.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So if I heard it, I'd puke from overload? :V
> 
> I hate the way my voice sounds on a recording. :[ I want to try and make my voice softer and lighter but it's hard when I always sound sleepy and half-pissed.
> 
> EDIT: Right now I'm reading a few of my posts out loud and recording them just to be sure.


 I hate my voice too. I sound like a stupid teenager. :|


----------



## Delta (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> [this] since the button is horrible and never works.


 
You guys are dumb. So there.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 18, 2011)

When I hear myself on a recodring, I sound like a HERPA DERP VILLAGE DOUNCE.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> He ate a live mouse once to be more like his fox self


 
He _DID_?! I never knew!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> He _DID_?! I never knew!


 I'm too lazy to scroll up but if you're talking about tashkent then yes he did. He's pretty much crazy.


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

Apparently I missed the part where everybody talked about Skype chat :v

Ley, if you do the FAF comic thingy, you should get like three or four interested arrtists to help, that way you'd only do one maybe once a week if you wanted!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> ...It's like eating *a warm, chocolate cake with whipped cream and sweet fruit on top*. IRRESISTIBLE.


 
That... sounds delicious.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 19, 2011)

What am I reading?


----------



## Aethze (Mar 19, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> What am I reading?


 
An amazing conversation.


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm too lazy to scroll up but if you're talking about tashkent then yes he did. He's pretty much crazy.


 
that would be sarcasm
since he managed to find a way to fit that little tidbit into almost every single thing he talked about


----------



## Itakirie (Mar 19, 2011)

*bronzes this thread and places it in a museum for all to see*


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> What am I reading?




ITT: Leybun is making random FaF comics, we all give her suggestions, somehow we got into a conversation about that Tashkent Fox guy from ages ago, Jashwa and Icky plug the skype chat, Winds voice gives people orgasms, and thats about it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> ITT: Leybun is making random FaF comics, we all give her suggestions, somehow we got into a conversation about that Tashkent Fox guy from ages ago, Jashwa and Icky plug the skype chat, Winds voice gives people orgasms, *and thats about it*.


 
Who knows where it could go from here?


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

I am so classy and indeed Winds is a God for covering himself in syrup and posting it on a dare. A GOD.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 19, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Who knows where it could go from here?



I just had an idea, FAF Tour 2012! It's were I go around the world and personally visit members of FAF. More of a world travel trip for me, but it would still be cool to meet a lot of you.


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

Aethze said:


> I just had an idea, FAF Tour 2012! It's were I go around the world and personally visit members of FAF. More of a world travel trip for me, but it would still be cool to meet a lot of you.


 Try it. I will bring out "The PeaceMaker" (a cheerfully painted table leg with screws and nails in it) to greet you with if you even come near my property. >:[


----------



## Aethze (Mar 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> Try it. I will bring out "The PeaceMaker" (a cheerfully painted table leg with screws and nails in it) to greet you with if you even come near my property. >:[



Aah  , why you gotta be like that? Well, I would only be meeting with people who want to anyway, to avoid situations like that. Very much so a joke anyway, do you realize how difficult it would be to do something like that?

P.S., Deo you scare me.


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2011)

SO UHM YEAH LIEK COMICS 'N STUFF. Oh relevant: http://leybun.tumblr.com/ Can I just make an official thread here and post the comics.. eh, once every three days/whenever I come up with something new.

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/scan0009.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/scan0008.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/scan0007.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/scan0006.jpg

Augh Deo you put the doodle in your sig! <3

....I kind of want to hear winds now. >3>


----------



## Aethze (Mar 19, 2011)

Excellent *applause*


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

Aethze said:


> P.S., Deo you scare me.


 Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Delta (Mar 19, 2011)

These expressions are priceless.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid.


 
I am afraid, I am very afraid.

But seriously, you would never want to meet me?


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2011)

Aethze said:


> I am afraid, I am very afraid.
> 
> But seriously, you would never want to meet me?



I'll answer that- Yes, of course she wants to meet a random internet person that has only been on FAF for like a month or so. Totally. :V :V :V

No. Hell no.


Also, I need to stop posting this stuff at night when no one is on.


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

Aethze said:


> I am afraid, I am very afraid.
> 
> But seriously, you would never want to meet me?


 No. I would not want to meet you. I have no idea who the fuck you are and I certainly don't want some internet stranger who I never even talk to showing up at my house with some asinine scheme of traveling the world visiting FAF posters houses and meeting them.


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> No. I would not want to meet you. I have no idea who the fuck you are and I certainly don't want some internet stranger who I never even talk to showing up at my house with some asinine scheme of traveling the world visiting FAF posters houses and meeting them.



yeaokaeh that's better.

Also- Winds- I think the funny is the expressions themselves, not the horrible drawings. :3c


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Dammit, Ley, I love you <3

Aethze, get your head out of your ass and take a breath of fresh air. What the fuck, man.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, yeah, shit, stupid of me, huh? It's too late, don't even know what the fuck I'm still doing online.

Oh and don't worry I'm not actually some sort of wierdo that would go to peoples houses without knowing them, that was a joke.

*slaps helmet* STOP BEING STUPID ME, why do I have to be so awkward?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Leybun said:


> http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/scan0007.jpg



This comic strip makes me incredibly happy. Can I claim it to put in my gallery?


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> This comic strip makes me incredibly happy. Can I claim it to put in my gallery?



'course. Linkies back to mee


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Leybun said:


> 'course. Linkies back to mee



Of course! Always give proper credit. :3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

they HK/Cy one made me laugh


----------



## Smelge (Mar 19, 2011)

Aethze, you can come to my house if you want...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm scared to ask for one with me in it now...XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

I love the one with HK!

Do more! :3c NAU. >:c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I love the one with HK!
> 
> Do more! :3c NAU. >:c



Calm down Gibbs...just because your taller than everyone doesn't mean you can boss her about :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Calm down Gibbs...just because your taller than everyone doesn't mean you can boss her about :V


 
If I get another one of me, I'll be quiet. :V

Tbh, I can't think of any comic that could have anything to do with me. If I were randomly fucking around and doing nothing useful in the background of all of them, it could work. :U


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

shshashi650 said:


> weeks said it could be caused by the pill (but i only had 1 and it was ages ago now) or early


 aw the bot came back


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If I get another one of me, I'll be quiet. :V
> 
> Tbh, I can't think of any comic that could have anything to do with me. If I were randomly fucking around and doing nothing useful in the background of all of them, it could work. :U



You should get one of me giving you shit about how your avatar looks like a girl. :V


----------



## Aethze (Mar 19, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Aethze, you can come to my house if you want...



Haha, yeah, whatever. I was freakin' tired last night I had to go back and read what I posted last night to remember what I said, and yeah I could see how that was creepy. I think more what I was getting at was meeting at like a furmeet or something, not just like going to anyone's house, because that might be a little strange if I didn't know someone.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Doncha diss :V, Ho :V


----------



## Delta (Mar 19, 2011)

Aethze, with every post you make its becoming harder and harder to like you. You're kind of like a second Tomias.
...God, you're not an alt are you? :V


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Winds said:


> Aethze, with every post you make its becoming harder and harder to like you. You're kind of like a second Tomias.
> ...God, you're not an alt are you? :V


 
I wouldn't be surprised :V


----------



## BRN (Mar 19, 2011)

These comics are hilarious and true and the manifestation of awesome.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 19, 2011)

These are great!


----------



## Aethze (Mar 19, 2011)

Winds said:


> Aethze, with every post you make its becoming harder and harder to like you. You're kind of like a second Tomias.
> ...God, you're not an alt are you? :V


 
No, not an alt, but yeah it's understandable that you don't like me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

How did I know mine was going to be a gay joke before I even saw it.

I lol'd though. :V



Aethze said:


> I just had an idea, FAF Tour 2012! It's were I go  around the world and personally visit members of FAF. More of a world  travel trip for me, but it would still be cool to meet a lot of  you.


 
If you wait until next year meeting me would probably be like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNEImAIM4L4


----------



## Ames (Mar 19, 2011)

H&K needs to start cumming out of the closet.


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How did I know mine was going to be a gay joke before I even saw it.
> 
> I lol'd though. :V


 Your entire life is a gay joke.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How did I know mine was going to be a gay joke before I even saw it.
> 
> I lol'd though. :V
> 
> ...


 
Hunter S. Thompson XD

Drink hard liquor and shoot guns.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Hunter S. Thompson XD
> 
> Drink hard liquor and shoot guns.


 Anyone who doesn't want to drink hard liquor and shoot guns with him is a fucking liar. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

Ley I wants to be in a cartoon one day! I tried drawing a cartoon last night and gave up. I CAN'T DO CARTOONS! BAAAAAAAAAAAWWW


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ley I wants to be in a cartoon one day! I tried drawing a cartoon last night and gave up. I CAN'T DO CARTOONS! BAAAAAAAAAAAWWW



Baww s'more your tears are delicious /shot

I have one with you already in insanity sergal.




Gibby said:


> If I get another one of me, I'll be quiet. :V





Gibby said:


> Tbh, I can't think of any comic that could have anything to do with me. If I were randomly fucking around and doing nothing useful in the background of all of them, it could work. :U






Cyanide_tiger said:


> You should get one of me giving you shit about how your avatar looks like a girl. :V


.... :3c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Seriously, I look more like a girl in real life than Gibby's avatar could ever want.  I have been mistaken for a lesbian before...I dunno how to take that though, good or bad news? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Seriously, I look more like a girl in real life than Gibby's avatar could ever want.  I have been mistaken for a lesbian before...I dunno how to take that though, good or bad news? :V


 
Looking at yo' mugshots, was the person in question blind or something?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Looking at yo' mugshots, was the person in question blind or something?



Nah, it was back when I was fatter, and used to wear my hair spiked up AND across my face at the same time...I'd link you, but I don't feel like it.

*is no longer, an attentionwhore*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Looking at yo' mugshots, was the person in question blind or something?


 It's tomias. He wants attention and is lying.



Tomias_Redford said:


> *is no longer, an attentionwhore*


 
hahahahahahaha oh you


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Looking at yo' mugshots, was the person in question blind or something?


 
It's because lesbans with Tomias' temperament are REALLY FUCKING UGLY.



Heckler & Koch said:


> It's tomias. He wants attention and is lying.


 
He doesn't have to, it's just for the completely wrong reason, like always :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey hey guys, lookit me, I can make up shit that seems relevant, lookit, am I cool now, am I part of the group? lookit me.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Hey hey guys, lookit me, I can make up shit that seems relevant, lookit, am I cool now, am I part of the group? lookit me.


No, you have to post creeper pictures, claim you've been mistaken for a man, and sob to mods about people being mean to you.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> No, you have to post creeper pictures, claim you've been mistaken for a man, and sob to mods about people being mean to you.


 Well I was mistaken for a guy once


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I was mistaken for a guy once



Only once? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I was mistaken for a guy once


 
Now I recall, I have been mistaken for a girl when I was 12 but the guy who did so was a bit... odd.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Hey hey guys, lookit me, I can make up shit that seems relevant, lookit, am I cool now, am I part of the group? lookit me.


 
Hey, Fay, we hate you now :V



Gibby said:


> Now I recall, I have been mistaken for a girl when I was 12 but the guy who did so was a bit... odd.


 
And you weren't molested ever again?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I was mistaken for a guy once


Same here. Then again, I had hidden all my hair and was wearing baggy clothes, and I _was_ hanging out with a bunch of guys at night. I also have the vocabulary of a trucker.  So that didn't help.

Oh, and Tomias, there is no way you could ever look more like a girl than Gibby's avatar. It's utterly fagalicious. Once he changes it to Bill Kaulitz, it's _all over_.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Only once? :V


Yeah, must be the fact that I have a consistency in character and don't sway to what I think is popular opinion compromising myself so that the only recognizable consistent trait left is how absolutely fucking annoying I would be. 

I'm sure it's something along those lines.



Gibby said:


> Now I recall, I have been mistaken for a girl when I was 12 but the guy who did so was a bit... odd.


 It was an old asian woman in hawaii for me. I was wearing a hawaiian shirt over my clothes so I looked like some surfer bum. it was kind of funny. 


Thatch said:


> Hey, Fay, we hate you now :V
> 
> 
> 
> And you weren't molested ever again?


well shit. I better start kissing ass and forcing my way into jokes. If  it looks like I'm here and accepted then obviously it will fool everyone


I was never molested...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Now I recall, I have been mistaken for a girl when I was 12 but the guy who did so was a bit... odd.


 
I was in the sauna at my local gym and these two girls around 10 and 13 (they were NOT suppose to be in the hot box) asked me if I was a lady or a man. It honestly hurt my feelings and as soon as they left the woman beside me looked over and said "Oh don't mind those two, they are just obnoxious". It still hurt my feelings and I still look in the mirror and question it. 0,~o,


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2011)

Piiick me, doodle some completely awesome comic of me XD


----------



## Xegras (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Now I recall, I have been mistaken for a girl when I was 12 but the guy who did so was a bit... odd.


 
Gibby put this wig on and drink this open soda can. Don't ask questions.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I was never molested...


 
I would hope so...?


Seriously, I have no idea how you meant this.



dinosaurdammit said:


> I was in the sauna at my local gym and these two girls around 10 and 13 (they were NOT suppose to be in the hot box) asked me if I was a lady or a man. It honestly hurt my feelings and as soon as they left the woman beside me looked over and said "Oh don't mind those two, they are just obnoxious". It still hurt my feelings and I still look in the mirror and question it. 0,~o,


 
Overreacting much? :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I would hope so...?
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea how you meant this.
> ...



maybe it was a quote hiccup. at the end of the quote it asked "and you were never molested again?"


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> maybe it was a quote hiccup. at the end of the quote it asked "and you were never molested again?"


 
Well, I'm sure it did, because quotes don't stack. I was adressing Gibby, whose quote I probably ninja'd in before you asnwered.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Well, I'm sure it did, because quotes don't stack. I was adressing Gibby, whose quote I probably ninja'd in before you asnwered.


 that makes sense


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

So who wants to place bets on if Tomias didn't understand that Fay was making not-so-subtle jabs at him?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who wants to place bets on if Tomias didn't understand that Fay was making not-so-subtle jabs at him?



Dude, I was getting it, I was just choosing to ignore it.  Seeing as how I'm pretty much used to it by now. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

:V will not hide your e-tears


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Dude, I was getting it, I was just choosing to ignore it.  Seeing as how I'm pretty much used to it by now. :V


 
What kind of sick man sends babies to post? Cry some more! :V *pokes chest repeatedly*


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

It should a forum rule, Tomias is not permitted to use ':V'


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It should a forum rule, Tomias is not permitted to post


 Fixed. :3


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fixed. :3


 
Nah, there's a deficiency of people to ridicule nowadays.

I mean, no Tashkent, to Ty, not Cyberfox...


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Dude, I was getting it, I was just choosing to ignore it.  Seeing as how I'm pretty much used to it by now. :V


QQ, more. Your tears are delicious. :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> :V will not hide your e-tears


 


Gibby said:


> What kind of sick man sends babies to post? Cry some more! :V *pokes chest repeatedly*


 


Gaz said:


> QQ, more. Your tears are delicious. :V



Erm, no seriously I'm not even upset, I've stopped giving a shit about the teasing, but keep thinking whatever you guys wanna believe.  Whatever floats your hateboat I guess.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Erm, no seriously I'm not even upset, I've stopped giving a shit about the teasing, but keep thinking whatever you guys wanna believe.  Whatever floats your hateboat I guess.


 It'd be more believable if you didn't use cliches for thinly vield butthurt to tell us how not butthurt you are.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Of _course_ we believe you, Tomias. You're the most believeable, credible person on the forums. :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you Gaz, finally someone believes me.  Anyway, you guys know me enough to tell that if I really /was/ butthurt, I would show it, I would let you know in a more obvious way.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Thank you Gaz, finally someone believes me.  Anyway, you guys know me enough to tell that if I really /was/ butthurt, I would show it, I would let you know in a more obvious way.


 
Whoosh.

On a side note, it _would_ be interesting to see you rage.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Thank you Gaz, finally someone believes me.  Anyway, you guys know me enough to tell that if I really /was/ butthurt, I would show it, I would let you know in a more obvious way.


 No way he didn't see the :V face. There is no way.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Thank you Gaz, finally someone believes me.


 
I imagine you failed to spot the massive hidden ":V"

Ergh, ninja'd by a slutfox. :[


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I imagine you failed to spot the massive hidden ":V"
> 
> Ergh, ninja'd by a slutfox. :[



I'm not a slutfox you girly man >=[


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No way he didn't see the :V face. There is no way.



Wait there was a :V face?

*raisin-face* It was invisible!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a slutfox you girly man >=[


 
At least I _enjoy_ the thought of being a girly man. :v


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Overreacting much? :V


 
I don't consider it over reacting. I got trolled by preteens and I have image issues. 



Gibby there should be a comic book of your adventures.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> At least I _enjoy_ the thought of being a girly man. :v


 True...

I don't get how your avatar is girly though. It just has cartoony long hair. :|


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True...
> 
> I don't get how your avatar is girly though. It just has cartoony long hair. :|


 
I know, right? Still, I like the reputation it's gotten me... I can be Bill Kaulitz and you can be a gay slut.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know, right? Still, I like the reputation it's gotten me... I can be Bill Kaulitz and you can be a gay slut.


 But I don't want to be a gay slut. I want to be a not-slut and be with women =[


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wait there was a :V face?
> 
> *raisin-face* It was invisible!


What little hope remained within me for you has ceased completely.

Well done. :V


----------



## Xegras (Mar 19, 2011)

H&K and Gibby shall have a child.

That child shall be named Skittle.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> What little hope remained within me for you has ceased completely.
> 
> Well done. :V



Well sorry for not noticing the /invisible/ :V face, if you wanted me to see it, why not just make it more obvious.  I'm not fucking Superman Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Well sorry for not noticing the /invisible/ :V face, if you wanted me to see it, why not just make it more obvious.  I'm not fucking Superman Â¬.Â¬


The huge gap should have been the tip-off, numbnuts. Just because you're stupid doesn't mean I have to make things more obvious.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

ENOUGH OF :V FACES AND TALK OF IT- there is a thread for that. Don't make me scowl at you!


----------



## Skittle (Mar 19, 2011)

Xegras said:


> H&K and Gibby shall have a child.
> 
> That child shall be named Skittle.


 Wot?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 19, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Wot?



Slutty and looks like a girl, come on. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Xegras said:


> H&K and Gibby shall have a child.
> 
> That child shall be named Skittle.


 Why would I have sex with him and how can two men create a baby? :|


----------



## Skittle (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would I have sex with him and how can two men create a baby? :|


 FUCK YOU I'M A SEAHORSE.

That's how.

Also, did you just call me a slut, Xegras? ;;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would I have sex with him and how can two men create a baby? :|


 
A: Because you're gay. :V

B: That is the magic and rainbowiness of things Skittle-related.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Xegras, you disappoint me.

HK, I've lost hope for you. ;_;

Gibby, just don't look directly at it. The rainbow-ness is blinding.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also, did you just call me a slut, Xegras? ;;


 
Of course not. D:


:V


----------



## Skittle (Mar 19, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Of course not. D:
> 
> 
> :V


 :c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> HK, I've lost hope for you. ;_;


 Wait what did I do D:


----------



## Xegras (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Xegras, you disappoint me.


 
How i do dis?



Skittle said:


> :c


 
Oh shoosh  You know I'm kidding.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what did I do D:



YOU LEFT ME FOR GIBBY THAT'S WHAT YOU DID YOU WHORE


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Skittle said:


> :c



It's okay Skittle, if you want to be a slut, you be a slut.  Don't let anyone bring your hopes down, or shatter your dreams!


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what did I do D:


You're so...vanilla. ;_;



Xegras said:


> How i do dis?


I'm just kidding, broski <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> YOU LEFT ME FOR GIBBY THAT'S WHAT YOU DID YOU WHORE


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what did I do D:


 
YOU'VE BEEN BANGING CY ALL THIS TIME, THAT'S WHAT YOU DID, YOU WHORE.


----------



## Corto (Mar 19, 2011)

Stop ruining a perfectly good thread god dammit


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You're so...vanilla. ;_;


 How so?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Corto said:


> Stop ruining a perfectly good thread god dammit



..Which of us are you talking to?


----------



## Riavis (Mar 19, 2011)

Corto said:


> Stop ruining a perfectly good thread god dammit


 
The thread name is relevant in this situation, no?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Corto said:


> Stop ruining a perfectly good thread god dammit


 
But this thread is getting better by the post. D:


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How so?


Nevermind, man. I don't know the right words to explain it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Nevermind, man. I don't know the right words to explain it.


 Is it something I said ;_;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is it something I said ;_;


 
It was probably because you said "I would never have sex with him" when sex wasn't directly mentioned. As far as I see, when people say two things have a baby, they consider it more of a mashup or combination rather than reproduction. So basically you're the only person here who thought of gay sex. Fag. :U


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2011)

What am I reading?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> It was probably because you said "I would never have sex with him" when sex wasn't directly mentioned. As far as I see, when people say two things have a baby, they consider it more of a mashup or combination that reproduction. So basically you're the only person here who thought of gay sex. Fag. :U


 Well to be fair you need to have sex to make a baby. :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is it something I said ;_;


Yes. But it's not what Gibby thinks. :I I'll just let Skittle explain when he returns.



Willow said:


> What am I reading?


Something just plain awful.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well to be fair you need to have sex to make a baby. :V


 
Unless we use test-tube baby-making processes and the like.



Gaz said:


> Yes. But it's not what Gibby thinks.


 
Awww. :[


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2011)

:V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 19, 2011)

Corto said:


> Stop ruining a perfectly good thread god dammit


 But it is already, sadly.
Another thread to Davy Jones' Locker. *Cough Cough*

[Ninja-edit]
Damn, Zeke! You made me unlock this! :V


----------

